# nokia 521 windows 8



## chris principe (Dec 30, 2013)

I accidentally locked up my phone .I took battery and Sim card out and replaced it. Now have it on the charger and it keeps flashing from Nokia to no charge symbol and vibrating and won't turn back on help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you spoken with your wireless carrier or Nokia about this?


----------

